# Gothic 2 dNdR - besondere Bögen



## El-Chupakneebray (5. Februar 2005)

*Gothic 2 dNdR - besondere Bögen*

Wie eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein sollte gibt es im Gothic 2 Addon ja besondere Bögen. ("Magischer Bogen" und "Feuerbogen") 
Da man an den Fundorten der Bögen ja nicht genügend passende Pfeile findet, wollte ich fragen, ob man sich selber Feuerpfeile bzw. Magische Pfeile herstellen kann.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Rinderteufel (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 dNdR - besondere Bögen*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 05.02.2005 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein sollte gibt es im Gothic 2 Addon ja besondere Bögen. ("Magischer Bogen" und "Feuerbogen")
> Da man an den Fundorten der Bögen ja nicht genügend passende Pfeile findet, wollte ich fragen, ob man sich selber Feuerpfeile bzw. Magische Pfeile herstellen kann.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus



Nein, da hat man nur die Pfeile, die man mit zu den Bögen findet. Kaufen oder herstellen kann man die nicht.


----------



## Grappa11 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 dNdR - besondere Bögen*



			
				Rinderteufel am 05.02.2005 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 05.02.2005 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibt auch noch 'ne magische Armbrust. Ich meine sogar, dass 



Spoiler



im neuen Teil der Insel noch eine dritte Waffe liegt (kann aber auch eine von den beiden sein). Blöd ist daran nur, dass man zwar mit Akrobatik hin, aber nicht wieder zurück kann. Das ist ungefähr da wo das Haus der Heiler ist. Da steht oben ein Toll auf einem Felsvorsprung, vor dem Eingang zum Heiler-Tempel steht ein Sumpfgolem. Auf der anderen Seite der Schlucht ist sowohl die Waffe, als auch noch eine Fundstelle, wo Captain Gregs Habseligkeiten vergraben sind.


----------



## davied (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 dNdR - besondere Bögen*

@Grappa11: Man kann sogar ohne Akrobatik hin und zurück!

Du musst so springen, das der Held nicht hoch sondern weitspringt. Das geht wenn du erst im allerletzten Augenblick springst. Am besten ist es wenn du versuchst auf das Brückengeländer zu springen, sonst ist man manchmal tot wenn man nicht genug Lebenspunkte hat. Beim Zurück springen gilt das gleiche, bloss ist das imho etwas schwerer, aber mit einem Geschwindigkeitstrank klappt das schon. Notfall kann man für den hin und rückweg je eine Verwandlungsspruchrolle nehmen. Hier bieten sich am besten Schattenläufer und Lurker Verwandlungen an. Mit anderen, stärkeren Tieren sollte das aber auch gehen.

Hier noch ein Comic: http://home.arcor.de/nachtineu/addon/magischerbogen.jpg

Zum Thema Pfeile und Bolzen: Es gibt eine Möglichkeit die ist aber BUGUSING:
Du musst die Waffe an einen Händler verkaufen. Dabei muss die Waffe die stärkste sein, die er hat und er muss sie trotzdem noch anziehen können. Anschließend kann man von ihm afaik im nächsten Kapitel Munition für diese Waffe kaufen. Damit man die Waffe wieder haben kann muss man ihm eine bessere verkaufen, die er aber trotzdem anlegen kann. Anschließend kann man die Magische Waffe zurückkaufen.
Aber Achtung: Manche Händler bekommen im nächsten Kapitel immer ein ganz neues Inventar und so verschwindet auch die Muni für die Magische Waffe. Deshalb abspeichern!


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 dNdR - besondere Bögen*

Schade, dass man sich die nicht selber herstellen kann  Trotzdem Danke.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann liegt die Magische Armbrust 



Spoiler



links am Grabeingang von Quahodron


----------

